# lead guit ar edmonton needed



## gcmlear (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi ya all, me and a couple guys who have all played professionally (a long time ago) have come together again for fun and fame (money not the main issue) We have a great lead singer (aretha franklin type) and a female backup singer.. we are drummer keyboard and bass We are in our 40"s and 50:s and would like to find a like minded lead guitar to add what we need. We intend to practice minamaly once the songlist is up and play once or twice a month.. Anybody on same page give me a call george 780 499 1854


----------

